# Answering Hoekema & the Two Age Model



## JM (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey folks, I just found a link that claims to answer A. Hoekema and the two age model argument, just wanted to share the link.

# 025 - Intro to the Millennium
# 026 - Millennialism pt.2
# 027 - Hebrews 11 and Premillennial Thinking

# 047 - Amillennialism

# 088 - The History of Amillennialism
# 089 - The History of Premillennialism
# 090 - Augustine's Amillennialsm
# 091 - Revelation 20 and Amillennialism
# 092 - Answering the Two Age Model
# 093 - Answering Hoekema pt.1
# 094 - Answering Hoekema pt.2
# 095 - Answering Hoekema pt.3
# 096 - Answering Hoekema pt.4
# 097 - Answering Hoekema pt.5
# 098 - Answering Hoekema pt.6
# 099 - Answering Hoekema pt.7
# 100 - Answering Hoekema pt.8
# 101 - Answering Hoekema pt.9
# 102 - Answering Hoekema pt.10
# 103 - Hoekema and The Resurrection

link

I'm listening now.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks for the link.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2007)

I am downloading a few at the moment.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2007)

The audio quality is pretty good, and he is a good speaker. He has some interesting historical knowledge. His take on postmillennialism and theonomy, by definition, was more fair than your average Reformed scholar. 

I would have tweaked a few things he said but overall it was good.


----------



## JM (Nov 7, 2007)

anyone else have a listen?


----------

